#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [詩詞] 【贈詩】尼采致露‧莎樂美

## 狼狗傑

百年以後，一定還會有個你，有個我

我會再次遇見你──這次沒有保爾‧李

也沒有伊莉莎白──我想，這次對你

我會更理智，不再自作多情

更不會再讓男人的愚昧蒙蔽自己的腦筋


我已能理解，你有你的疆界

你有你的航線。航行於北冰洋上

你的大桅船不會有我在

我並不是與你最親的人

半盲的鼴鼠看不透你的心


這次誰是你的里爾克？

也許不會有人是──

一株等待閃電的松樹

夠堅強，不需要什麼愛情


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


給我的摯友


修改聲明：紅色字體，代表有重新強調，提醒自己已經作出承諾的必要。

(尼采對露‧莎樂美說：好吧，那我們當朋友就好。──然後他又不斷寫情詩、情書騷擾露‧莎樂美......)

我絕不當尼采第二！

----------


## 瀟湘

稍稍提一下……贈詩除了題名，
還需要註明受贈者並標明為贈文，
這點請傑多加注意。

半盲鼯鼠的意象令我驚豔；
除了海洋與地底的對比相當明確以外，
也暗示著向著抽象、晦暗的根源漫索，
以及奔向永無止境的天際線的差異

無法看清楚吧？這一對，
深深的陷落與寬闊的依歸。
似乎很難達到協調。（思）

----------


## 狼狗傑

是贈詩沒錯
我會馬上標明
但請恕我不能標明贈誰
由於某些理由

半盲的鼴鼠意象也是尼采常用的自我形容
海也時常出現在他筆下
他有一首贈露‧莎樂美的詩便是如此

「我會更理智，不再自作多情 
更不會再讓男人的愚昧蒙蔽自己的腦筋」
現在看到這一段
覺得自己愧對這一誓言
前幾天我才因為妄想撈海底針
做出對不起我那位朋友的事
他是原諒我了
但這一切都告訴我: 說到就要做到。

----------


## 狼狗傑

一百年後，
一定還會有個你，有個我。
我會再次遇見你──
我想，那時對你
我才會更理智，不再自作多情，
更不會再讓男人的愚昧
蒙蔽自己的腦筋。

我現在才算真正理解
你有你的疆界，
你有你的航線。航行於北冰洋上
你的大桅船不會有我在。
我並不是與你最親的人，
半盲的鼴鼠看不透你的心。

我不是尼采，你也不是莎樂美。
我已有伴侶，仍心念你的近況
就像一株等待閃電的松樹。
然而，讓你與我保持不見
才是最好的，畢竟我曾重重傷你
就像電鋸割傷松樹。

讓我繼續遠離你，你才能
自由自在地航行於大洋之上
沒有一絲負擔
也沒有我投射陰影
遮住你想望的太陽。

----------


## 峰峰

HI~狼狗傑
初次見面你好~
看到這首詩，能感受到這位在你心中有一席之地
我看到這首詩想了很久
"電鋸割傷松樹"時間可以癒合這個傷口
相信你還是會默默觀察動靜，那位朋友需要幫忙時伸出援手
如果有冒犯到，不好意思
新獸一隻很榮幸能看到這詩詞的想法 :wuf_e_smile:

----------


## 狼狗傑

我想作為一個出現過騷擾行為與跟蹤狂行徑，卻僥倖沒被對方提出告訴的傢伙，還是繼續避免與對方接觸比較好。
有時愛情文學中那種被美化的執著是危險的。
還是感謝峰峰對這篇舊作重寫的回覆。

----------

